# Is it possible to have more than one account/identity on Enworld?



## Turanil (Oct 9, 2004)

I wish to run a campaign online on Enworld (in the gaming section). However, for that I wish that the players have an account with their character's name, and an avatar provided by me, that portrays the character in that game. As such, I suppose this requires to have more than one registration (I don't know what word use: account, identity, ?) on the forums. As if for example, in addition to being "Turanil" on Enworld, I had a second identity like "DM-DOM" for example.

Otherwise any idea if that's not possible?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 9, 2004)

Yep. In fact, some people do that already for that exact reason.


----------



## Turanil (Oct 9, 2004)

Cool! Thanks for the answer.

Now I will begin to prepare my game. The fact is, I think it's the perfect opportunity for me to use d20 Modern + d20 Future that otherwise I will never get the opportunity to use. I have some ideas, I think many people will be interested! (But first, some preparation work)


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 10, 2004)

Not only is it possible, sometimes I'm convinced the total real membership of EN World is a bit smaller than it may appear.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 10, 2004)

If it were not possible, this place would be just Eric, Piratecat and Morrus talking to each other.  I'm not telling who I am an alt of.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 10, 2004)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> If it were not possible, this place would be just Eric, Piratecat and Morrus talking to each other. I'm not telling who I am an alt of.



 And Crothian would talk as well. Okay, he's just a PostBot, but still. 

 I'd have to trace back whose alt I am ultimately. I know that I'm an alt of Ashardalon, but nothing further up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> However, for that I wish that the players have an account with their character's name, and an avatar provided by me, that portrays the character in that game.




Just a little FYI you might encounter some resistance to this...  its something that is rarely, if ever, done and I'm not sure how my fellow PbP will react.  It’s rather a pain to change usernames between posts and that sort of thing...

I do have little doubt if your game is interesting that you will have no issues filling your sets.  Just remember if you have a player drop you might have issues with getting the password to the account.

Anyhow, keep me on speed dial...  I'll be around to clean up the plethora of mistakes that are made as players post in their normal ENworld username. 

Respectfully,
BS PbP Mod


----------



## Turanil (Oct 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Just a little FYI you might encounter some resistance to this...  its something that is rarely, if ever, done and I'm not sure how my fellow PbP will react.  It’s rather a pain to change usernames between posts and that sort of thing...
> 
> 
> Anyhow, keep me on speed dial...  I'll be around to clean up the plethora of mistakes that are made as players post in their normal ENworld username.



All this game will have a "visual twist". As such, I want the character's name and pic instead of whatever avatar and username is otherwise used on the boards. Of course, one could change username and pic of regular account for the duration of the game, although some people would not want to do it... 





			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, keep me on speed dial...  I'll be around to clean up the plethora of mistakes that are made as players post in their normal ENworld username.



Thanks. I wish I will be ready to begin the game next week, or the week just after.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> All this game will have a "visual twist". As such, I want the character's name and pic instead of whatever avatar and username is otherwise used on the boards. Of course, one could change username and pic of regular account for the duration of the game, although some people would not want to do it...




No, there would be much protest for something like that and far too much work for the administrators...  Is far better to have them make new user names.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 14, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> All this game will have a "visual twist". As such, I want the character's name and pic instead of whatever avatar and username is otherwise used on the boards.



 I just wanted to note again that technically, there were/are a few games of that nature - the Iconics games for D&D and Star Wars, and maybe one or two others. However, in this case I believe the Iconics were first, and the games came later. It will be unusual to many, but you shouldn't experience too much resistance to the idea. Some, yes, as Brother Shatterstone said, but not too much.


----------

